# Livre de référence pour AppleScript ?



## le.tof (26 Juillet 2022)

Salut,

Je cherche un livre pour aller un peu plus loin en AppleScript. Je sais beaucoup dise ce Language mort, mais il semblerai qu'Apple avec Monterey lui ai donné un petit coup de jeune. Je cherche un livre pas trop ancien pour approfondir mes connaissances. Sites et autres ressources concernant ce Language sont les bienvenus. 

Merci, A+


----------



## jeeeeerome (12 Octobre 2022)

le.tof a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je cherche un livre pour aller un peu plus loin en AppleScript. Je sais beaucoup dise ce Language mort, mais il semblerai qu'Apple avec Monterey lui ai donné un petit coup de jeune. Je cherche un livre pas trop ancien pour approfondir mes connaissances. Sites et autres ressources concernant ce Language sont les bienvenus.
> 
> Merci, A+


Hello! je suis tout nouveau sur Applescript et j'ai déniché un livre vraiment très bien, en français (ce qui est rare), et agréable pour débuter et surtout comprendre le fonctionnement.
Il s'agit de "Applescript, Maitrise complète" d'Adam Goldstein.
Il n'est plus trop facile à trouver mais quelques-un d'occasions par ci par là.
SI c'est pour approfondir, il y a le livre de JP Moreux et A Gamay, mais c'est plutôt un gros dictionnaire explicatif qu'une vraie méthode pour apprendre.
Après faut aller chercher du côté des livres en anglais.
Ca refroidit un peu je trouve...


----------

